
Ask HN: Any good resources for finding software jobs abroad? - kevlar1818
Just wondering. No real reason to ask. (Completely serious question, however)
======
bendmorris
A man was walking along a river bank when he saw another man on the opposite
side. "Hello!" he called out, "how do you get to the other side of the river?"

The man called out in response, "you are on the other side of the river!"

~~~
kranner
A similar joke I've heard has the opposite moral, so to speak:

The man on the other side responds: "Don't ask me. I was born here."

~~~
dzhiurgis
I call this "there must be a name for this type of paradox" paradox.

~~~
dmux
Any more examples?

------
erikbye
Norway:
[http://m.finn.no/job/fulltime/search.html?occupation=0.23&fi...](http://m.finn.no/job/fulltime/search.html?occupation=0.23&filters=)

281 java positions, 182 c#, 91 c++

New ones coming in every day.

There is a lot of demand here for skilled developers, most positions are not
for startups, but established business.

Software developer salary is typically lower than in the US, but then again,
cost of living (as far as apartment rent goes(in Oslo)) is lower than in SV.
C#/Java back-end salary usually range from 600,000 NOK (73 188 dollar, at the
low end, not much experience, poor resume) to 1,000,000 NOK (121 980 dollar,
senior).

The average developer salary in Oslo is at 106k (dollar). National average is
82k, most attractive jobs, and salaries, tend to be in Oslo.

~~~
ayberk
What about the language barrier? Would English be enough?

~~~
staticelf
I am from Sweden and basically everyone here (except some immigrants) speak
english very fluently. You would have no issues living in any Nordic country
with only English.

I worked at a pretty international company before where there was several
individuals whom had lived in Sweden for several years without even bothering
to learn the language.

Don't be that guy or gal though, Swedes don't like it when you live here for
years without learning anything. Norway is the same, same with Finland and
Denmark.

You are welcome, if you ever consider moving I could probably give you some
tips of potential employers!

~~~
zeus_hammer
I've been strongly considering moving since spending a semester abroad. Any
potential employers or leads you think I should consider? Email's in profile
so feel free to pm

~~~
staticelf
You can check some work at
[https://www.uptrail.com/](https://www.uptrail.com/) for example.

I am actually in the making of a swedish job site for developers. But you will
have to wait for that one though.

Otherwise, you can search for your language of choice at
[https://www.arbetsformedlingen.se/](https://www.arbetsformedlingen.se/). I am
sure lots of jobs will turn up, at least in Stockholm. What you want to do is
probably to use Google Translate on that webpage or something because their
english version sucks ass.

------
chill1
You could try freelance work for clients remotely. That would give you a lot
of freedom to choose where to live.

I am an American living, working (as a freelance programmer) in Czech Republic
-- good economy (especially Prague), low crime rate, low cost of living. Happy
to answer questions.

~~~
tristor
I lived in Prague for a short while as a digital nomad. It's a great city and
I'm considering coming back more long-term and buying property there. Not only
is the economy great, but it's a very walkable city with fantastic public
transportation and is generally very clean. All of this was helpful in making
each day I woke up a happy day, something that's hard to capture and
definitely not the norm for most cities in the world.

So if you do get your remote work job, this is another +1 for Prague being
amazing.

~~~
tedmiston
Any chance you checked out the coworking scene while you were there?

~~~
chill1
There are several co-working spaces in Prague:

* PaperHub at Paralelni Polis - [https://www.paralelnipolis.cz/koncepty/coworking/](https://www.paralelnipolis.cz/koncepty/coworking/)

* ImpactHub - [http://www.hubpraha.cz/en/](http://www.hubpraha.cz/en/)

* Node5 - [http://node5.cz/#about](http://node5.cz/#about)

------
sreejithr
The country you currently live in defines what this "Abroad" is. At least
specify if you're American or non-American.

~~~
codingdave
Lets take a wild guess -- Which one of those groups suddenly wants to flee
their country?

------
jrockway
You still have to pay for Trump's wall.

For me, it's not worth moving. I was born here, and as a result I'm somewhat
responsible for the actions my country takes as a whole. Moving doesn't change
that. The grass looks greener on the other side, but other countries aren't
really doing that well with human rights, LGBT issues, affordable housing, or
constitutionally-protected free speech. No matter where you move, you're
trading one bag of shit for another.

It's weird.

~~~
jakebasile
I'm mostly just curious. There is a lot written about immigration to the US
but not too much about emigration from it. I agree that moving away doesn't
really solve the problem and that despite our flaws I believe we have an
advantage in many respects.

Democracy isn't perfect, and sometimes it means you lose. It means you need to
talk to people who disagree with you and persuade them, and I think this cycle
shows that the left hasn't been doing too well on that front.

~~~
throwawayReply
Unlike most countries, the U.S. still taxes non-resident citizens which
probably does something to put people off emigrating the US.

~~~
ant6n
It's like an economic wall that prevents highly skilled people from leaving.

------
mrborgen
The company I work for, Xeneta (startup in sea freight industry), is hiring
developers in Norway:
[https://www.xeneta.com/careers](https://www.xeneta.com/careers)

Otherwise, apply for jobs in Norwegian startups through this site:

[https://startupmatcher.com/](https://startupmatcher.com/)

------
kirushik
We at SUSE Linux will be happy to relocate all the suitable specialists
(development, QA, support, management... 66 positions are open) to Germany or
Czech: [https://jobs.suse.com](https://jobs.suse.com)

You can filter by location, we have a couple of positions in Provo, Utah as
well...

~~~
Teichopsia
As a self taught, inexperienced programmer, I hope you don't mind answering a
question. Looking through the list of jobs it seems that I could perform the
Junior QA. However, since I am probably suffering from imposter syndrome, I'm
somewhat unsure. A bit about my background: My interest is in full stack
development. I'm comfortable with python, html5 and am currently re-learning
CSS, which I have found harder to understand than programming, but I am
getting there. My workflow is mostly through the CLI (basic commands) and have
some experience with git. I've toyed around with a few languages, racket and
js come to mind. I could conclude by asking, if I'm currently not fit for that
position, what else would I need to learn?

~~~
jgaxn
As a self-taught, formerly inexperienced programmer, my advice to you is to
apply. In the early stages of a programming career, you want to try to get a
job you're underqualified for. That's where you will grow the most. Don't be
scared off by what it says in the job posting. I've never met all the
qualifications of any job I've ever gotten.

~~~
Teichopsia
Thanks :)

~~~
kirushik
"Just apply and let us sort that out" was exactly the advice I was going to
give you.

Basically: you never know what exactly the team on the other side is looking
for. They might try to convey that the best possible way in those 2-3
paragraphs the "Typical Job Description" format allows them, and still fail.
Or they might even not try that, because of some weird internal political
reasons, or just a lack of job-posting skill, or plain unwillingness to
bother.

So, consequently, the only reliable way for you to know if they're looking for
a person with your skillset or not — is to apply.

~~~
Teichopsia
Thanks. Perhaps it's a matter of rolling dice to see what life has in store
for me. Thanks for the reply.

------
lacampbell
I'm curious too. I live in New Zealand. How can I get a software job abroad -
say in the United States?

~~~
retube
By most accounts you're like in literally the best place on planet earth right
now, why would you want to move?

~~~
lacampbell
America has several advantages:

\- higher salaries

\- electronics, groceries, cars etc are all _much_ cheaper

\- lower rent if you compare towns and cities of similar sizes

\- world leaders in computing for the past 50 years

Have you been to NZ? Why do you think it's so great? Do you like poorly built,
overpriced housing, expensive groceries, lower wages and anti-American
sentiment?

~~~
tedmiston
Housing prices vary so radically across states and cities in the US. It can be
~5x going from a mid-size midwestern city to San Francisco or NYC for a
1-bedroom apartment, for example.

I think getting paid by an American company but working remotely and living in
NZ or Oz might be the holy grail.

~~~
lacampbell
Why would you want to be a remote worker in a place with a higher cost of
living?!

~~~
tedmiston
Cost of renting a small apartment (in Wellington at least) is cheaper than
most U.S. tech hubs.

~~~
lacampbell
Wellington City has 207,000 people. Which US tech hub could it be compared to?

~~~
tedmiston
That's kind of my point! The arbitrage of working for a company in a US tech
hub while living outside of a US tech hub. It could be done living
domestically here too, but abroad is more interesting. (However, given the
discussion, maybe this is just a case of "the grass is always greener on the
other side".)

~~~
lacampbell
I am not being clear. Why live in an NZ city of 200,000 when you could live in
an American one of the same size and enjoy a lower cost of living, and cheaper
rent?

~~~
tedmiston
I don't think one can find the same quality of life in a comparable US city
for a lower cost of living.

Portland, Oregon might be the closest counterexample that comes to mind, but
it is an order of magnitude bigger — population of the greater metropolitan
area is 2.4 million.

There is a fair amount of inexpensive housing here but not in areas with the
same cultural values. (Perhaps Wellingotn wasn't the best example, but it's in
the only NZ city I've been to firsthand.)

Feel free to shoot me an email (in profile) if you'd like to discuss more.

------
afarrell
I recently made the move (US->UK) and am happy to give people advice. My email
is in my profile.

~~~
jakebasile
Would you be willing to write a general post on it? I don't agree or disagree
with the idea of emigrating due to the election but it would be engaging to
read - I don't see much stuff from people moving that direction.

~~~
afarrell
I've currently got a draft of it 1/3rd done. But I am better at talking and
answering questions than at writing.

~~~
jakebasile
Well if you ever finish it, please be sure to post it here!

------
zemanel
I've found a job abroad (im from portugal) twice, once in UK and recently
netherlands, both through LinkedIn Jobs (coincidently or not). Had other
contacts through HN Who's Hiring posts as well.

Ps: SanomaNL is hiring in the Netherlands (senior fronted/backend python but
Golang is creeping up/devops):
[https://github.com/sanoma/jobs/blob/master/README.md](https://github.com/sanoma/jobs/blob/master/README.md)

------
jiahen
This is a good resources if you want to work in Asia.
[https://www.techinasia.com/jobs](https://www.techinasia.com/jobs)

~~~
jiahen
but rising temperature on equator will be a problem. Not to mention rising sea
level.

~~~
aminorex
Buy real estate soon to be ocean shore?

------
smcl
If you're interested in moving to Switzerland then the lad who wrote the post
below is semi-frequently on HN iirc. I had a brief email back-and-forth with
him which was pretty useful and informative (though I ended up staying put).

[https://medium.com/@iwaninzurich/eight-reasons-why-i-
moved-t...](https://medium.com/@iwaninzurich/eight-reasons-why-i-moved-to-
switzerland-to-work-in-it-c7ac18af4f90#.duib7t2lm)

------
zwetan
I think the problem is not about finding resources but about culture of the
country and their work culture

I'm French, long time ago as long as I was looking from France to work in the
UK, about 9 out of 10 recruiters ignored me.

Once I landed in London and did the same search of jobs, interviews piled on
me.

I'm not saying you can not find anything from remote and online, just saying
it seems much much easier to find something once you are already in the
country.

~~~
mikereedell
Similar thing happened to me with a much shorter move: central NJ to
Philadelphia suburbs. Once I started using an address local to my job search I
had no issues getting interviews. Before that was rough and the distance was
only 100 miles.

------
mattnumbe
I recruit in Japan and we use DaiJob, Indeed, and GaijinPot. There are also
quite a few on linkedIn (they seem to pay a lot better as well)

~~~
cheiVia0
Is "GaijinPot" really what it is called?

~~~
mattnumbe
yes, really sad. DaiJob is also a really dumb name if you pronounce it in
katakana.

~~~
e12e
I'd say it's an OK name... ;)

~~~
mattnumbe
It actually didn't register until my co-workers laughed at the name. I was
just thinking 大job.

------
timClicks
The standard website for New Zealand listings is seek.co.nz.

If you are interested in the startup scene, the best recruiters would probably
be Talent Army

------
slimano
If you're looking for a job in Paris, Lyon, London or Berlin ->
[https://www.talent.io/](https://www.talent.io/)

Just signup, get a call with a talent advocate so they know what you're
looking for, and as soon as the next monday you're in. You will receive from 5
to 15 tailored job offers in less than 2 weeks. That's the easiest way around.

------
xando
[https://whoishiring.io](https://whoishiring.io) has jobs aggregated from few
sources including Hacker News Who is Hiring thread.

------
themckman
I was able to find a job rather quickly on berlinstartupjobs.com if you'd like
to consider Germany as an option.

Germany is a rather good option for working abroad as getting a visa is pretty
easy if you have a college degree and make a certain amount of money. They're
pretty liberal about handing out something called the EU Blue Card. That's
what I had when I was over there. You don't even need to do anything before
you get there. All the paperwork happens when you're in the country. The
trickiest part of the whole process is making sure you end up at a place when
you get there that you can register at with the local government as you have
to show your registration confirmation as part of the Blue Card process. If
you can get registered and receive mail wherever you stay initially everything
is pretty easy.

------
planetjones
For EU citizens you could just go on Jobserve.com and find an IT job in the UK
or Switzerland (or maybe else where) that interests you and apply. Many jobs
will only take people with the right to work, but there may be others who
would sponsor a permit from outside the EU.

------
lifeisstillgood
In Europe simply buy a train ticket and go.

I am assuming however this is leaving the US for ... not-US locations

My suggestion would be to stay where you are, look for remote work
opportunities that will give you the ability to losslessly change jobs until
you found the work culture that suits.

And it also gives you opportunity to get involved in your local or state
politics where you can make a genuine difference.

Just as Europe has a free-to-move labour force (for now!) the US has strong
and increasingly independent States that look more and more like the engines
of progressive change. California just approved marijuana for example.

Let the countries of the world deal with any changing trade and defence
agreements. It's why they have diplomats.

NB - I am not meaning to be as patronising as I may be coming across

------
s_dev
I made this for anyone looking to become a dev in Ireland:
[https://www.reddit.com/r/DevelEire/wiki/index](https://www.reddit.com/r/DevelEire/wiki/index)

------
binoyjohn
Indeed.com of the specific country is the easiest way to find open positions
in your target country.

Easy Expat < This site contains international classified advertisements,
discussion forums, and job listings for expatriates all over the world.

------
koevet
[http://jobserve.com](http://jobserve.com)

Very good for medium-long term consulting gigs in Europe

------
petethepig
Hacker News? "Who's hiring?" & "Who wants to be hired?" posts every month.

------
hitcontract
There is a platform [https://hitcontract.lt/](https://hitcontract.lt/) for IT
jobs/contracts in Scandinavian and Baltic countries. If registered you may get
all the projects that suits your skills and experience precisely. Also,
project managers can invite you to their projects. It's absolutely free for
Developers. Please have a look.

------
paulus_magnus2
[http://www.jobserve.com/](http://www.jobserve.com/)

They will start you just about any Western Europe country on your first job /
contract. After that rely on your network as agencies advertising there are
not 1st tier in the supplier chain

------
soci
All Startup Jobs in Barcelona (Europe) here: www.jobsbcn.com

Startup Jobs in Madrid here: www.jobsmad.com

------
mlent
I have written a bit about working abroad, working remotely from abroad, and
how to emigrate to germany and finding jobs in Berlin. Let me know if you find
any of this information useful!

[http://notanomadblog.com/categories/work-
abroad/](http://notanomadblog.com/categories/work-abroad/)

Specifically, this posts on working remotely from abroad, but most of the
resources listed also have jobs in-person, too.

[http://notanomadblog.com/how-to-move-abroad-by-working-
remot...](http://notanomadblog.com/how-to-move-abroad-by-working-remotely/)

------
pcurve
Are there any country outside U.S. that pay more for software job? I've looked
before, but I didn't find any, so you'll have to figure out a way to quantify
quality of live improvement in dollar figures.

~~~
thejosh
Australia is pretty good if you live in a good spot.

~~~
erklik
Yet is extremely more expensive in terms of cost of living.

It cheaper to fly to Los Angeles, buy Adobe Suite ( the old one when discs
were still around) and arrive back to Australia rather than buying it in
Australia.

------
lazerwalker
If you're upset with the way things seem to be going with US politics, I would
urge you to not flee and look for a software engineering job in another
country, but rather look for domestic software jobs that will put your skills
to good use.

Maybe this means civic tech organizations like Code for America that
explicitly work on public sector projects. Maybe it means working for a
political advocacy group like the EFF, or someone working on privacy-related
projects to help protect our civil liberties. Either way, helping improve
things domestically seems like a nobler option than running away.

------
coolvision
[https://jobbatical.com/](https://jobbatical.com/) is great, not just for
short contracts, i found an amazing permanent job with it.

------
mutru
StackOverflow Jobs site is used quite a bit at least in Europe.
[https://stackoverflow.com/jobs](https://stackoverflow.com/jobs)

It's relatively easy to Google for expat websites for any specific country.
The salaries are generally lower, but so is the cost of housing.

Our company Smartly.io is also hiring. 3-year-old startup, 100 employees, 30+
engineers, profitable, some real scalability issues to be solved (already 200+
servers), and based in Helsinki. :)

------
binoyjohn
Any specific country ? Even though there is huge shortage for skilled IT labor
in USA, you have a better chance of finding another job in Australia / New
Zealand region.

------
Lexandrit
Look through this article [http://relocateme.eu/blog/life-hacks-for-software-
developers...](http://relocateme.eu/blog/life-hacks-for-software-developers-
how-to-find-a-job-with-relocation-to-europe/). I find it really helpful. It's
like a special resource guide for job relocation to Europe (where and how to
look for).

------
SundayInJapan
If you are interested in AI and want to work in an international environment
in a startup in Japan, this company (in which I work) is probably your best
bet: [http://www.reactive.co.jp/home-en](http://www.reactive.co.jp/home-en)

We are focused on AI and deep learning, and we are hiring research scientists,
research software engineers, devops engineers, etc.

~~~
jbm
And if you are interested in a soul crushing job with Salesforce.com that pays
peanuts, I have positions at Coca-Cola East Japan.

(But yeah, I've used the guys at Reactive and they are great too - nice office
as well)

------
slimano
If you're looking for a job in Paris, Lyon, London or Berlin ->
[https://www.talent.io/](https://www.talent.io/)

Just signup, get a call with a talent advocate so they know what you're
looking for, then you'll receive from 5 to 15 tailored job offers in less than
2 weeks. That's the easiest way around.

------
askedrelic
Yelp is hiring backend/fullstack engineers in Hamburg, Germany.
[https://www.yelp.com/careers/job-
openings?location=Hamburg%2...](https://www.yelp.com/careers/job-
openings?location=Hamburg%2C+Germany)

I moved here last year, as an internal transfer. It's been pretty good
overall.

------
jakub_g
Came across this lately for DE/NL jobs:

[http://relocateme.eu/jobs/](http://relocateme.eu/jobs/)

Also StackOverflow Jobs has a number of openings across whole world, many of
them with salaries.

However some big companies with lazy HRs mainly put job offers on their own
websites and nowhere else.

~~~
Lexandrit
I've also heard about these cool guys from RelocateMe. Apart from a diverse
number of IT jobs ([http://relocateme.eu/jobs/](http://relocateme.eu/jobs/)),
they also provide comprehensive relocation support to candidates and their
families.

------
felipebrnd
Many companies in Europe: [http://landing.jobs](http://landing.jobs)

~~~
jventura
I was going to write landing.jobs as well.. :)

------
pimeys
We're looking maybe one or too developers to a senior team in Berlin.
C++/Clojure/Rust.

~~~
zerr
The bad thing in Berlin is that 60K is a ceiling for senior engineers...

~~~
jakee
Compared to the Bay Area you'll pay 1/2-1/4th of the rent/mortgage and soon 1
EUR will be 2 USD, so I'd say it might not be so clear cut. Add in cheaper
childcare and medical expenses. Also California taxes might actually be higher
than German taxes (or at least in the same ballpark).

~~~
bogomipz
"Compared to the Bay Area you'll pay 1/2-1/4th of the rent/mortgage and soon 1
EUR will be 2 USD"

1 Euro is currently ~ $1.10 US. Are you being facetious?

I agree with you on everything else though. Everything in Berlin seems
reasonably priced. And it seems like a good quality of life there for a city.
People seem pretty relaxed.

~~~
zerr
I believe US election results will have consequences for USD...

~~~
bogomipz
Can you elaborate? In what way? The Federal Reserve sets the monetary policy
not the President.

~~~
aminorex
Fiscal policy is much more likely to raise velocity of money than "excess
reserves" are.

------
jsingleton
I'd firstly pick a country and then look at job boards for that location. For
example, assuming you mean abroad relative to the US, then I run
[https://cleanwebjobs.com](https://cleanwebjobs.com), which is mostly UK
based.

------
beatricek
I'm with a MarTech company based in Berlin and we're having a few vacancies
atm.

We're also happy to support with relocation.

[https://crossengage-jobs.personio.de/?language=en#all](https://crossengage-
jobs.personio.de/?language=en#all)

------
Poleris
I'm part of a recruitment firm that specializes in overseas jobs, mostly Asia
as we're based in HK. (Our name is Terminal 1 even.)

Please contact me (email in profile) if you're interested in moving out here.

------
mabbo
Someone should post a 'Who is Hiring Outside of America' thread.

------
sylvainkalache
There is such thing: www.techmeabroad.com

It only lists Tech job offers from companies willing to recruit
internationally and to sponsor working visa if necessary. It's free. I co-
created that website. Enjoy :)

------
ibrotzky
We can help, www.vanhack.com, our focus is helping international tech talent
get jobs in Canada.

Check out our jobs board: app.vanhack.com/jobboard and shoot me an email with
any questions: ilya@vanhack.com

------
deeteecee
When I worked in Japan, they did already have job search boards setup for
software developers setup (forkwell.com). I would imagine some of the other
countries might have something similar.

------
Gabriel_Martin
I'm looking now too.

------
carlchenet
If you're looking for a job in France (only in French though):
[https://www.linuxjobs.fr](https://www.linuxjobs.fr)

~~~
Thomas_9
Nothing when I type the keyword C# ...

------
catwell
Networking.

Seriously, ask your social network contacts in the countries that interest
you. Demand for good developers is high everywhere, odds are there are
openings at their companies.

Don't just go and browse job offers on random websites, that's inefficient and
a lot of good offers are not there anyway. Another option would be to
subscribe to something like [https://www.talent.io/](https://www.talent.io/).
Or, if you know some, just get in touch with headhunters in the country. They
often have very good offers nobody knows about.

~~~
yitchelle
The head hunters in European countries are particularly good at placing
engineers across borders. I have worked with English head hunters placing
engineers in Germany.

------
Pirate-of-SV
For Sweden: LinkedIn and Stack Overflow Careers will take you pretty far in
the job search.

------
rifung
My girlfriend found a job in Sydney when we were living in the US through
Hired

------
rudyrigot
TechMeAbroad is a website that is basically what you're asking for.

------
dorianm
Who is Hiring posts offers jobs for a wide range of countries

------
monster2control
No real reason, other than Trump becoming our next president maybe?

------
hemulin
whoishiring.io

~~~
hemulin
If I remember correctly, it started as a pet project of some guy who wanted to
tech himself some techniques. It is a great aggregation of sources that is
first filtered by geo (also holds remote positions), and then can be filtered
deeper on other criteria such as skills/languages or visa-supporting
employers.

Highly recommended.

------
sean_patel
I found a couple that seem ok. They let you filter by country and job type.

[http://jobs.goabroad.com/](http://jobs.goabroad.com/)

[http://www.overseasjobs.com/](http://www.overseasjobs.com/)

------
gnipgnip
How are the immigration processes in various countries ?

US is awful visa-wise, considering that much of the cap is filled up in a day
by Indian body shops; ensuring thus that one can at best start in October, and
set out on this magical journey 6-12 months ahead.

